# Prami sides



## underscore (Oct 29, 2010)

Anyone experienced with Prami side effects? It's killing my sleep at .25 ED 2 hours before bed. I'm thinking tonight I'm going to drop the dosage to .12.

What do you guys run it at? 

Anything to help alleviate the sides?


----------



## fredlabrute (Oct 30, 2010)

underscore said:


> Anyone experienced with Prami side effects? It's killing my sleep at .25 ED 2 hours before bed. I'm thinking tonight I'm going to drop the dosage to .12.
> 
> What do you guys run it at?
> 
> Anything to help alleviate the sides?


 
It isn't suppose to help with the sleep???
For sleeping problems while on tren, i use melatonin,benadryl and a muscle relaxant such as Robaxacet,makes me sleep like a baby!!!


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 30, 2010)

Prami can disrupt sleep or cause sleep. The best way to mitigate the sides is to split your doses throughtout the day. Prescribing guidlines state to take 3 small doses daily. You could try this or drop the dose. I tried to dial in my prami for months and never could however I was taking much higher doses. 1mg daily. You do get used to Prami over time but I never fully adjusted to it.


----------



## underscore (Oct 30, 2010)

fredlabrute said:


> It isn't suppose to help with the sleep???
> For sleeping problems while on tren, i use melatonin,benadryl and a muscle relaxant such as Robaxacet,makes me sleep like a baby!!!



Yeah I take a xanax at night and it works with just the Tren, no prami. When I add prami it knocks me out at first, then I wake up at 1 am on the dot. 




heavyiron said:


> Prami can disrupt sleep or cause sleep. The best way to mitigate the sides is to split your doses throughtout the day. Prescribing guidlines state to take 3 small doses daily. You could try this or drop the dose. I tried to dial in my prami for months and never could however I was taking much higher doses. 1mg daily. You do get used to Prami over time but I never fully adjusted to it.



So what was your conclusion? Do you run caber now or some other item? I ran .12 last night and I slept really good. I might try running .12 for two more nights then kick it up to .25. 

I like the idea of splitting up the dosage too, so I might try that as well.


----------



## heavyiron (Oct 30, 2010)

I like Caber but Prami is proven to increase HGH so it really depends on your goals. I would try a lower dose for at least a few weeks before dumping it.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 1, 2010)

underscore said:


> Anyone experienced with Prami side effects? It's killing my sleep at .25 ED 2 hours before bed. I'm thinking tonight I'm going to drop the dosage to .12.
> 
> What do you guys run it at?
> 
> Anything to help alleviate the sides?


 

Split the dose or take it earlier in the day.

It takes a while to get the body adjusted to it, the first 2-3 weeks can be rather difficult.  .25-.30mg ED is the highest I've ever ran it and that was while running 525mg 19nor a week.


----------



## njc (Nov 1, 2010)

It's killing your sleep!!?  Are you sure it's not another compound that's killing your sleep?  Prami turns me into a zombie that can sleep for 10-12 hours no problem.


----------



## underscore (Nov 1, 2010)

CT said:


> Split the dose or take it earlier in the day.
> 
> It takes a while to get the body adjusted to it, the first 2-3 weeks can be rather difficult.  .25-.30mg ED is the highest I've ever ran it and that was while running 525mg 19nor a week.



at .25 ED you never had any gyno issues or anything? Always been good?



njc said:


> It's killing your sleep!!?  Are you sure it's not  another compound that's killing your sleep?  Prami turns me into a  zombie that can sleep for 10-12 hours no problem.



When I take it, the first hour or so it knocks me out... puts me to sleep. But it won't let me sleep for an extended period of time. However I've been taking it at .12 ED before bed and its been good sleep. 

I might just try to kick it up a bit after a week or just keep it at .12 ED and hope it keeps my prolactin down at a tolerable level.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 1, 2010)

No and yes to your question.


----------



## XYZ (Nov 1, 2010)

njc said:


> It's killing your sleep!!? Are you sure it's not another compound that's killing your sleep? Prami turns me into a zombie that can sleep for 10-12 hours no problem.


 

For some (including me) it will knock you out rather quick and then for some unknown reason you'll be wide awake 4-6 hours later.  It will then take 45-60 minutes to fall back asleep...if you're lucky.


----------



## heavyiron (Nov 1, 2010)

Yup, knocks me out but I wake up a few hours later almost everytime.


----------



## njc (Nov 1, 2010)

Interesting.  Stuff makes me sleep, period.  Also, it reduces my appetitte..which is pretty cool for this cutting cycle that I'm running.


----------



## muscleguys (Nov 2, 2010)

makes me sleep, offsets tren insomnia.  Must effect everyone differently


----------

